# Lyft will be dead in less than 6months from today



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*

Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is

RIP lyft


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Roflmao not in Chicago! Uber is dying out here everyone is switching to Lyft!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


Why do you say that? What evidence are you using to make that prediction?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Roflmao not in Chicago! Uber is dying out here everyone is switching to Lyft!


lol thats funny keep dreaming



Ben105 said:


> Why do you say that? What evidence are you using to make that prediction?


they are not profitable (uber now is in many markets) and burning through cash at an extremely high rate

uber has the lock on the market = lyft dead


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> lol thats funny keep dreaming
> 
> they are not profitable (uber now is in many markets) and burning through cash at an extremely high rate
> 
> uber has the lock on the market = lyft dead


Should be give lyft a funeral if they do indeed meet their demise? A little coffin with some pink mustaches would be the crowning touch.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Lyft is already dead. I signed on with them and barely ever got pings. 

My uber riders have no idea what lyft even is.

When I ask people about lyft they say "wtf is a lyft" and that's a direct quote.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I felt the same way until I turned off Uber one weekend and tried to work the guarantees. It seems the more you work for Lyft, the more pings they seem to give you. I don't think they are using a straight distance algorithm. I think they are favoring drivers who favor Lyft.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

In any case, I'm not driving pax anymore. I've been doing uber eats and am actually making money. $1.20 per mile is a lot better than 75 cents.

I work the 6-9 dinner rush and am making about $50 a night plus tips

It's great not having people in my car.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Should be give lyft a funeral if they do indeed meet their demise? A little coffin with some pink mustaches would be the crowning touch.


Lyft is close to its last and final resting place. I can hear the soft sound of Trumpets playing Taps get closer by the day...


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Still haven't cited any concrete evidence.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Your an idiot who probably failed your mentor session. Your beyond clueless.



14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Travis is that U?

Nostradamus?

And how much are you wagering?


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

GUber- city trash/ low class pax
Lyft- middle/ upper class city/suburbanite pax.
Sorry truth hurts.
Only 1/3 of uber drivers actually get to work for Lyft. Lyft is way safer for the rider, because of the mentor session eliminates the creeps and no english speakers.
Guber hires anyone!
When was the last time you saw Lyft in the news for driver commits criminal activity??
They aren't...... ever.....
because the creepy people don't get on-boarded by the MENTOR.
If Lyft doesn't accept you....you most likely have social issues.


----------



## SacTownDood (Apr 22, 2016)

With very little real information coming from Lyuber, it would be difficult to gauge their real financial health.

But here's my thoughts on it, a little long winded....

On fares/fees alone, they are profitable. Most if not all the losses they are incurring are on driver onboarding incentives, driver
retention incentives and market penetration via passenger promotions. Currently wherever you are seeing these things being rolled back, they think
they have reached close to the maximum effectiveness of each. Additional spending will only be at a level to prevent driver/pax defections. Both companies went too far on trying to kill each other, and the investors are pushing back.

The ridiculous fare cuts. While first and foremost are Oobers attempt to drain Lyft's cash reserves, are also valuable to find the maximum
ridership rate in a given target market. But something else to consider: They are also trying to find the price point for when the cost of running a
self driving car matches with what full time drivers are paid today. They are ramping up the self driving development into overdrive as the regulation monster is catching up to them quickly.

Lyuber isn't going anywhere. Their model will look different 5 years from now though. One thing thats needed are a couple more players in the national market. If you look at all the service industries that have national companies, history is showing that there should be at least 4 companies competing. Look at the airlines, cable companies, cell phone providers, retail an so on. If it gets lower than 4, things start going south. Real competition is a beautiful thing, ask yourself how much your cell phone bill would be if AT&T was allowed to gobble up TMobile a few years back.

Lyft and Uber currently represent the worst of socialist control and capitalist greed. They used to be seperate things. Not anymore......


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Lyft is already dead. I signed on with them and barely ever got pings.
> 
> My uber riders have no idea what lyft even is.
> 
> When I ask people about lyft they say "wtf is a lyft" and that's a direct quote.


You don't get pings because there's so many Lyft drivers now
Because Lyft is better for both drivers and passengers
Lyft is taking over 
Lyft sent out a message a while back saying they had 45% of rides in LA


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

SuckA said:


> GUber- city trash/ low class pax
> Lyft- middle/ upper class city/suburbanite pax.
> Sorry truth hurts.
> Only 1/3 of uber drivers actually get to work for Lyft. Lyft is way safer for the rider, because of the mentor session eliminates the creeps and no english speakers.
> ...


I drive for Uber and Lyft. I personally prefer Lyft (or at least did before they removed destination option). But I had to respond to your absurdly ridiculous post. Thinking a mentor session is what keeps the bad drivers away? Hogwash! Mentors are not mind readers. First impressions are like interviews. Candidates always act their best during them. Maybe the reason why you don't hear stories about Lyft drivers doing scary things is because they're small potatoes compared to Uber. I bet many of these bad stories are drivers that dual platform like many of us do. You think the media decided to say "Lyft driver did this" when they could say "Uber driver did this"? No. Because many people to this day are not familiar with Lyft and therefore the headline would not be as optimal. And to eliminate the non-English speakers? Seriously? How insensitive and borderline racist. You really have no idea how to articulate a valid response. Maybe the Lyft mentors were wrong about you by accepting you? Apparently their not THAT great. I'm sure they serve their purpose but they are not miracle workers.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

We 


Reversoul said:


> In any case, I'm not driving pax anymore. I've been doing uber eats and am actually making money. $1.20 per mile is a lot better than 75 cents.
> 
> I work the 6-9 dinner rush and am making about $50 a night plus tips
> 
> It's great not having people in my car.


We are just getting it here in San Diego. Question for you. When dropping food to the client do you take it to their door or do they come to you. They sent out a video that says they come to your car, but in the first round of emails it said you walk it their door. Which are you having to do?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Lyft is not going anywhere but up. Lyft managed to bust through to the China market for free. Uber thus far has 1.5 billion and expect to loose another 500 million before years end. Two years ago Lyft did not have the big brothers like GM and Alibaba in their backfield. The general public is moving away from Uber. The pyramid scheme of Travis K, was built on sand or non-compacted trash like the large part of San Francisco. Lyft is rock solid, not perfect always room for improvement. Uber's valuitzation is a false narrative, that was on the presumption that the economy did not tank and a IPO was completed with NEW INVESTOR'S MONEY. It has been 5 and a half months since Uber's last money raising, do you want to know why? THEY ARE TAPPED OUT of the private equity firm's. They said show us OUR MONEY you PROMISED us.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

All Uber and Lyft drivers are severely underpaid and mistreated. What difference does it make how well, or how poorly either company is doing? This thread reminds me of high-rise slum residents arguing over which of their buildings has the best landlord.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Roflmao not in Chicago! Uber is dying out here everyone is switching to Lyft!


..........and both are threatening to leave Chicago. Fare and Get Me are doing the tech runthrough in Austin. The dress rehearsal will be Houston. By the time Chicago gets around to it, it will be SHOWTIME!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Your an idiot who probably failed your mentor session. Your beyond clueless.


You're*

You're*


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Lyft won't die in 6 months but I see something in the pipeline by end of June this year from Lyft.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> Still haven't cited any concrete evidence.


read this thread the evidence is in here

your leader King Travis would've already bought Lyft but he hasn't cause he knows he doesnt have to cause Lyft is already on life support hehe


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Your an idiot who probably failed your mentor session. Your beyond clueless.


lol I'm the idiot?

location: NJ
driving: uberX
rate: .85/mile

lol *NeeeeeexxxxxxT!!!*


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Lyft won't die in 6 months but I see something in the pipeline by end of June this year from Lyft.


i see it too its called:

burning through more investor's cash

RIP pink stash


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You drank the Kool-Aid didn't you or did your Tweet monster eat your stash. Oh an check the Warrantee on your Crystal Ball, It is defective too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


Oh dear! I hope GM doesn't read this post - they've just invested rather a lot of money in Lyft.


----------



## uber fooled (Mar 3, 2016)

I live Toronto and most visiting Americans complain they have to use Uber because they use lyft.They say the format is better. idk


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

$500 million invested by GM. Partnerships with Uber's biggest foreign competitors including DiDi who does 1 million rides a day. Much higher brand loyalty than any other rideshare app. And now a potentially free car rental program vs Uber's crappy lease you can't escape. Ok buddy, I'll mark this date so we can all come back and watch you make excuses about why you were wrong.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> check the Warrantee on your Crystal Ball, It is defective too.





elelegido said:


> Oh dear! I hope GM doesn't read this post - they've just invested rather a lot of money in Lyft.





BostonBarry said:


> Ok buddy, I'll mark this date.


Troll alert!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........and both are threatening to leave Chicago. Fare and Get Me are doing the tech runthrough in Austin. The dress rehearsal will be Houston. By the time Chicago gets around to it, it will be SHOWTIME!


And then Fasten will come around and piss off all the drivers with rates lower than UberX, but the pax will be happy


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> $500 million invested by GM. Partnerships with Uber's biggest foreign competitors including DiDi who does 1 million rides a day. Much higher brand loyalty than any other rideshare app. And now a potentially free car rental program vs Uber's crappy lease you can't escape. Ok buddy, I'll mark this date so we can all come back and watch you make excuses about why you were wrong.


Rental and free are two words that do not go together. A Uber Xchange lease can be returned after the first 31 days, with the loss of the 250 deposit. It is not a trap unless the person is to stupid to return it. Ford has lost their big Tech and Development people to Uber to work on the robot cars. Ford being part of GM. So it is tid for tat between both companies. We have Lyft and Uber in San Diego, drivers like Lyft for tips, clients like Uber more for whatever reason, that is of course only based on those that get in my car, and I ask them through convo do you like Uber and do you use Lyft? Some say they never use Lyft ever, some say they use both, all say for whatever reason the drivers are better on Uber. Lyft will not be gone in 6 months but the are a more and more acting like Uber, taking away some items for drivers like knowing the destination, and lowering prices when Uber does or raising them when Uber does.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

I hope they do leave Chicago, I'm sick of driving Pax into that hellhole they call Downtown.....


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

While Lyft is slow (at least in my location) it seems to have started to pick up somewhat...

As for the GM investment - given GM's newfound financial pragmatism and their propensity towards looking long-term rather than short term, I find it hard to believe Mary Barra would have signed off on the company dumping $500 million into a dying enterprise. I do agree however, that it seems Lyft needs a jump start to boost ridership and name recognition, at least out here in the suburbs. It's tough to justify driving Lyft when Uber's guarantees tend to be more generous. Fewer Lyft drivers on the road = longer pick-up times. In suspect that in some cases, pax defaulting (reluctantly or otherwise) to using Uber just because there are more Uber drivers on the road, and pick-up wait times are likely shorter.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

SuckA said:


> I hope they do leave Chicago, I'm sick of driving Pax into that hellhole they call Downtown.....


It has been rough with the whatever new 6 TNCS coming to Austin, if they leave Chicago, get a part time job for a month or 2 because its a cluster **** over here, if you doubt..just check the Austin page lol


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Ford is NOT part of GM.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Hopefully getting kicked out of Chicago doesn't affect the suburbs of. Its a very part time gig for me, rideshare just pays for my day to day expenses. If I quit it wouldn't effect me financially, I have my own PC repair/build/break-fix business that is my main source of income.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Does Uber even do bonus pay like Lyft? With my Lyft bonus I make $1300 a week total after Lyft fees.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

how?


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

His op has one of these in his statement so me thinks he's just Joe King


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

uber strike said:


> how?


I drive 49 to 50 hours a week and lots of airports so I often see single rides that earn me a lot like $30 and I know times that are good for airport. Certain cities like Chicago and texas cities and Denver are Lyft popular cities so I use an app to see which planes are coming in from certain cities that would hint to lots of Lyft requests at airport.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Lyft is cutting guarantees according to reports on here and online while Uber has finally noticed the driver attrition and is upping them.

If you want to know how good some areas have it with Uber, in Philly my compatriots are seeing $30 gross guarantees again. If you want to see a nice market to be an Uber driver in, read the DC forums. They are actually doubling payouts for people, and have some strange platinum/silver/bronze status for drivers with increasing incentives.

Uber has far more capital than Lyft: they can afford to spend money getting drivers back. No one cares who they drive for. Tipping doesn't really happen on Lyft enough to be a significant factor (most posts on here report 10-30% of passengers tip.) Lyft Line pays better than Uber Pool, but then again it's also more expensive for passengers. As long as a driver is on a guarantee, pool requests will be fulfilled, when I think we all can agree it's a disaster normally.

If we had a real union, we could hold the line and stop pool. But we don't have the union.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

You must get past the union, not going to happen until drivers are classified as employees. Unions can not organize independent contractors, settled case law. How long do you really think both companies are throwing out incentives to get the drivers on the road? 5 years from now automated self driving cars will be main stream.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Wouldn't bother me if Lyft left the city of Chicago. As long as they stay in the burbs!


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's unlikely they'll leave the main city and stay only in the burbs. I could be wrong though. I think though, that they decide on the city and the burbs come along with it, not the other way around.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

SuckA said:


> Wouldn't bother me if Lyft left the city of Chicago. As long as they stay in the burbs!


Lyft and uber not going to leave chicago.It alot easier to leave austin.They never left ny


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Lyft in serious trouble there has been MANY threads saying lyft is dead. The writing has been on the wall.
It is time to flush this turd down the toliet 



> *Lyft is dead in Raleigh/Durham*


thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-is-dead-in-raleigh-durham.15855/

*



Lyft is DEAD in New Jersey

Click to expand...

*thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-is-dead-in-new-jersey.11203/



> *Is LYFT dead in Orlando?*


thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-lyft-dead-in-orlando.8222/

Flawless VICTORY!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Random drivers on the net saying a company is dead is a ridiculous basis for analysis. They've been continually growing and for every driver who complains it isn't busy in this market or that one, I find at least one driver who says they're killing it.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Random clueless drivers on the net saying a company is dead is a ridiculous basis for analysis. They've been continually growing and for every driver who complains it isn't busy in this market or that one, I find at least one driver who says they're killing it.


They been picking up bussiness in dallas.About to start doing lyft only.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Rental and free are two words that do not go together. A Uber Xchange lease can be returned after the first 31 days, with the loss of the 250 deposit. It is not a trap unless the person is to stupid to return it. Ford has lost their big Tech and Development people to Uber to work on the robot cars. Ford being part of GM. So it is tid for tat between both companies. We have Lyft and Uber in San Diego, drivers like Lyft for tips, clients like Uber more for whatever reason, that is of course only based on those that get in my car, and I ask them through convo do you like Uber and do you use Lyft? Some say they never use Lyft ever, some say they use both, all say for whatever reason the drivers are better on Uber. Lyft will not be gone in 6 months but the are a more and more acting like Uber, taking away some items for drivers like knowing the destination, and lowering prices when Uber does or raising them when Uber does.


Uhhh I thought the General Motors brands included Chevrolet, Buick, GMC, and Cadillac in the U.S.
But the only thing I think I can agree with you is that Lyft is acting more like Eewber: Lowering rates, hiding destinations, forcing the pool rides


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

My bad you are correct Ford is not GM.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> We
> 
> We are just getting it here in San Diego. Question for you. When dropping food to the client do you take it to their door or do they come to you. They sent out a video that says they come to your car, but in the first round of emails it said you walk it their door. Which are you having to do?


In most cases u deliver to door. Unless customer request something else.


----------



## languageistheliquid (Apr 17, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Lyft is already dead. I signed on with them and barely ever got pings.
> 
> My uber riders have no idea what lyft even is.
> 
> When I ask people about lyft they say "wtf is a lyft" and that's a direct quote.


Think so? I'm wondering if Lyft will get a push from the marketing they're doing around ATL. I'm seeing billboards all along the highways and tons of ads targeting Uber drivers. I think I'd wait and see on that one. A potential reason that your PAX don't know about Lyft is that they are Uber users (not Lyft users). I think the demo is different and have heard as much from other drivers, though I don't have any hard stats to back that up.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

languageistheliquid said:


> Think so? I'm wondering if Lyft will get a push from the marketing they're doing around ATL. I'm seeing billboards all along the highways and tons of ads targeting Uber drivers. I think I'd wait and see on that one. A potential reason that your PAX don't know about Lyft is that they are Uber users (not Lyft users). I think the demo is different and have heard as much from other drivers, though I don't have any hard stats to back that up.


Yeah I've noticed the ads as well and you could very well be right.

I keep it in my back pocket, maybe I'll need it some day.

Right now, deliveries pay 45 cents more a mile and there seems to be no downtime during lunch and dinner. Most deliveries average about 8 miles. Some are nearly 17 miles. I'm making more money with less time in my vehicle.


----------



## languageistheliquid (Apr 17, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Yeah I've noticed the ads as well and you could very well be right.
> 
> I keep it in my back pocket, maybe I'll need it some day.
> 
> Right now, deliveries pay 45 cents more a mile and there seems to be no downtime during lunch and dinner. Most deliveries average about 8 miles. Some are nearly 17 miles. I'm making more money with less time in my vehicle.


I'll look into deliveries. I think I'd like it - a little more action than just sitting for hours, and pretty nice to earn more per mile with no PAX in the car. I had no idea it was .45 better.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Lyft in serious trouble there has been MANY threads saying lyft is dead. The writing has been on the wall. It is time to flush this turd down the toliet
> 
> thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-is-dead-in-raleigh-durham.15855/
> thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-is-dead-in-new-jersey.11203/
> ...


Corporations *collude *on product Supply & Demand, Pricing & Unfair business practices.
Both Corporations, *Uber & LYFT CEO's* have a hidden understanding among themselves on market share.
Had mentioned on another post. LYFT will file for Bankruptcy & will sell their proprietary rights to Uber.

Food for thought: Explain: Why??? LYFT follows Uber on threatening & in leaving cities.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> Food for thought: Explain: Why??? LYFT follows Uber on threatening & in leaving cities.


Lyft left for the same reason uber left. 
So tell me why was Uber willing to leave Austin? Why wouldn't they just allow finger printing?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> In most cases u deliver to door. Unless customer request something else.


At least in Seattle it is food to the curb. Period. You do not take food to the door.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MattyMikey said:


> At least in Seattle it is food to the curb. Period. You do not take food to the door.


Well there is 2 type of uber eats in ATL. One is curbside and u pick up pre-made meals. Then deliver when you get pinged.

The other is where u pick up from restraunt and deliver to door.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> Corporations *collude *on product Supply & Demand, Pricing & Unfair business practices.
> Both Corporations, *Uber & LYFT CEO's* have a hidden understanding among themselves on market share.
> Had mentioned on another post. LYFT will file for Bankruptcy & will sell their proprietary rights to Uber.
> 
> Food for thought: Explain: Why??? LYFT follows Uber on threatening & in leaving cities.


Does General Motors know of this? If so, again, I find it difficult to believe they would have invested in the company if they knew this was where things were headed...

Also if there is some backroom deal between Uber and Lyft CEOs, I would think GM could haul both of their butts into court over securities fraud or some other such charge of financial fraud. GM would probably end up owning both companies lock, stock and barrel. I've already read admittedly speculative articles that GM may move to fully acquire Lyft at some point in the next couple of years. It would seem to fit since they already have Maven (car sharing).


----------



## TBNexCHaQ8jrSFTc2JsP (Feb 8, 2016)

*If you were smart enough to obtain one of those pink mustaches, HOLD ON TO THEM! They are going to be worth A LOT OF MONEY in the future.*


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

You can make a statement with less dramatic ways. The large bold is not necessary.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

kevink said:


> Does General Motors know of this? If so, again, I find it difficult to believe they would have invested in the company if they knew this was where things were headed...
> 
> Also if there is some backroom deal between Uber and Lyft CEOs, I would think GM could haul both of their butts into court over securities fraud or some other such charge of financial fraud. GM would probably end up owning both companies lock, stock and barrel. I've already read admittedly speculative articles that GM may move to fully acquire Lyft at some point in the next couple of years. It would seem to fit since they already have Maven (car sharing).


Existing and new regulations will be on all ride share companies. There is no price fixing. GM did by Sidecar, after they folded. Lyft may be acquired in a couple of years, not by GM or Uber but Didi in China.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


If Lyft is still around in 7 months (January 2017), will you have the decency to come back to this thread and admit that you were wrong?


----------



## languageistheliquid (Apr 17, 2016)

I had no idea that the pink mustache I saw awhile back was a Lyft thing... I honestly thought I was seeing the same a**hole over and over.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> If Lyft is still around in 7 months (January 2017), will you have the decency to come back to this thread and admit that you were wrong?


if that stupid pink stash is still here in jan17 i will never post on here again


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

14gIV said:


> if that stupid pink stash is still here in jan17 i will never post on here again


*You will be gone before that. Uber will get rid of you. You will not be the first. There were many before you who came & left & we drivers are still here.*


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Slavic Riga said:


> *You will be gone before that. Uber will get rid of you. You will not be the first. There were many before you who came & left & we drivers are still here.*


uber has no reason to get rid of me, i am one of their best Super Pumpers


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Lol


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lyft in serious trouble there has been MANY threads saying lyft is dead. The writing has been on the wall.
> It is time to flush this turd down the toliet
> 
> thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-is-dead-in-raleigh-durham.15855/
> ...


Each of these threads are over a year old. Last post on two of the three are 18 months old.

By the way, Lyft is still in every one of those cities.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

14gIV said:


> Lyft left for the same reason uber left.
> So tell me why was Uber willing to leave Austin? Why wouldn't they just allow finger printing?


 I think the simple reason is if you finger print us, we become employees on some leave, instead of independent contractors?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> if that stupid pink stash is still here in jan17 i will never post on here again


The Pink Mustache is being replaced. It won't be the official symbol in Jan 2017. Come on..you can do better than that! How about posting an apology to this Lyft forum in January 2017, if Lyft is still alive and kicking?


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Lyft gonna be dead soon? Lol even Travis mentions it by name now. It's about 50/50 Lyft uber in SF Lyft has been gaining at a steady clip on uber in the Bay Area. Lyft was dead a year ago in most markets. Now it's very alive. Uber even has commented on Lyfts big growth saying it won't last and is subsidized by heavy incentives. Will see if Ubers right or if Lyfts growth sticks, but Lyft has been going nowhere but up recently.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lyft in serious trouble there has been MANY threads saying lyft is dead. The writing has been on the wall.
> It is time to flush this turd down the toliet
> 
> thread here: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-is-dead-in-raleigh-durham.15855/
> ...


I wrote one of those threads awhile back and yes Lyft was dead..Dead AF!! But it's a different story now in Raliegh/Durham. Just ask the drivers. It's not up to Uber levels yet but definitely feasible to do only Lyft now if you have a newer car. My Lyft buddies make more doing Lyft only in Raleigh now then uber, but only if it's PDB otherwise Ubers higher volume is more favorable


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

lyft will outlast uber


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> I think the simple reason is if you finger print us, we become employees on some leave, instead of independent contractors?


No that is not the reason the dont want finger printing done.

Uber says its cause many people dont actually finish the process to drive so they'd be doing finger prints on people who dont need them done, and money would be wasted on the prints. They only care about 1 thing, so the reason why they dont want finger printing is this:

*They want as many cars on the road as possible*. They want the entire process to become a driver to be done from an iPhone (or android).
If finger printing is added, some people wouldnt want the privacy invasion and most important to uber: potential drivers would have to make a trip to their local police dept for prints. Therefore the entire process CAN NOT be done be an iPhone. People just wouldnt go get them done = less drivers

Whats more important to Uber, finger printing drivers and ensuring the riders are safe from criminals OR having as many drivers on the road as possible? your answer is above


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Hopefully they do leave Chicago so I don't have to drive into that warzone/trash dump anymore. As long as they stay active in the burbs I'm cool!


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

driveLA said:


> lyft will outlast uber


and this^


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> No that is not the reason the dont want finger printing done.
> 
> Uber says its cause many people dont actually finish the process to drive so they'd be doing finger prints on people who dont need them done, and money would be wasted on the prints. They only care about 1 thing, so the reason why they dont want finger printing is this:
> 
> ...


I could have sworn the city agreed to assist with the fees for it. Also, in my market (Seattle) they make drivers go get vehicle inspection for the city requirements and that takes time and can't be done through the phone. Also have to go pick up your For-Hire License. So I don't think that inconvenience of drivers is the reason.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I could have sworn the city agreed to assist with the fees for it. Also, in my market (Seattle) they make drivers go get vehicle inspection for the city requirements and that takes time and can't be done through the phone. Also have to go pick up your For-Hire License. So I don't think that inconvenience of drivers is the reason.


a few cities have different requirements, but most cities potential lemming drivers can signup completely via an iPhone...if uber allowed fingerprinting in Austin EVERY city would want it = less drivers for the reason i posted in previous thread


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> a few cities have different requirements, but most cities potential lemming drivers can signup completely via an iPhone...if uber allowed fingerprinting in Austin EVERY city would want it = less drivers for the reason i posted in previous thread


I don't agree necessarily with that statement. Every city does not require inspections. Every city does not require certain increased insurance. New York requires fingerprints - did every other city require it? You make lots of assumptions but nothing shows clearly the reason.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> Uber even has commented on Lyfts big growth saying it won't last and is subsidized by heavy incentives.


ROFLOL (not at you, Lag Monkey, at Uber)!

How did Uber get THEIR growth?


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I don't agree necessarily with that statement. Every city does not require inspections. Every city does not require certain increased insurance. New York requires fingerprints - did every other city require it? You make lots of assumptions but nothing shows clearly the reason.


its quite obvious we can't compare NYC for many reasons


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I drive for Uber and Lyft. I personally prefer Lyft (or at least did before they removed destination option). But I had to respond to your absurdly ridiculous post. Thinking a mentor session is what keeps the bad drivers away? Hogwash! Mentors are not mind readers. First impressions are like interviews. Candidates always act their best during them. Maybe the reason why you don't hear stories about Lyft drivers doing scary things is because they're small potatoes compared to Uber. I bet many of these bad stories are drivers that dual platform like many of us do. You think the media decided to say "Lyft driver did this" when they could say "Uber driver did this"? No. Because many people to this day are not familiar with Lyft and therefore the headline would not be as optimal. And to eliminate the non-English speakers? Seriously? How insensitive and borderline racist. You really have no idea how to articulate a valid response. Maybe the Lyft mentors were wrong about you by accepting you? Apparently their not THAT great. I'm sure they serve their purpose but they are not miracle workers.


While we are on the subject of other people's ignorance, "non English speakers" is not a racist term. There are "non English speakers" of every single race, while on the other hand, every single race does have a percentage that speaks English.

I am somewhat familiar that the left coast assumes everything that they disagree with is either racist or bigotry, but an open minded person will accept the diversity of people who don't agree with them and use their reasoning to expand on their own culture.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> While we are on the subject of other people's ignorance, "non English speakers" is not a racist term. There are "non English speakers" of every single race, while on the other hand, every single race does have a percentage that speaks English.
> 
> I am somewhat familiar that the left coast assumes everything that they disagree with is either racist or bigotry, but an open minded person will accept the diversity of people who don't agree with them and use their reasoning to expand on their own culture.


First off I'm from Indiana not even a year ago. So I'm not the typical West Coast liberal. Secondly I said it was borderline and it was based off the context in which it was used.


----------



## HeatherKai (Mar 4, 2016)

SuckA said:


> GUber- city trash/ low class pax
> Lyft- middle/ upper class city/suburbanite pax.
> Sorry truth hurts.
> Only 1/3 of uber drivers actually get to work for Lyft. Lyft is way safer for the rider, because of the mentor session eliminates the creeps and no english speakers.
> ...


Agree 100% 
I drive for both, but as a rider I'd take Lyft. Plus Lyft riders tip more.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

uber is the dwindling facebook of rideshare. only old and unhip tacky people still use it.
lyft is snapchat. cooler younger lots of potential left.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> First off I'm from Indiana not even a year ago. So I'm not the typical West Coast liberal. Secondly I said it was borderline and it was based off the context in which it was used.


Well try to see things my way. When I think of non English speakers, I don't automatically think Mexicans. Germans speak German, which is not English. Russians speak Russian, not English. Geographically neither are close to mexico, nor Africa, but Russia is north of Asia and the Middle East. Hope this helps you realize that non English speakers are of every race and therefore not even close to being "borderline racist"


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm seeing positive Lyft growth, finally, In Detroit.
I've been working the Lyft guarantees and its paying off. I had two riders tell me tonight they couldn't get an Uber so they went to Lyft. I'm seeing more of that.
Lyft is going half off rides. Promos for drivers. I'm making more money on the guarantees than I would with Dynamic surge with Uber


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

You have guarantees in Detroit this week?


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

driveLA said:


> uber is the dwindling facebook of rideshare. only old and unhip tacky people still use it.
> lyft is snapchat. cooler younger lots of potential left.


Lol. I agree. Uber was first in which means they will get old faster. And we can all say millennial's have no loyalty


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Leftright? said:


> You have guarantees in Detroit this week?


Yes. The last few weeks. Some hours are $30. Most are $20 or $25. I work an area of short rides. Do 3 an hour all a few miles but hit the $30. Or I'll grab a concert ride and make the $25 or $30


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Well try to see things my way. When I think of non English speakers, I don't automatically think Mexicans. Germans speak German, which is not English. Russians speak Russian, not English. Geographically neither are close to mexico, nor Africa, but Russia is north of Asia and the Middle East. Hope this helps you realize that non English speakers are of every race and therefore not even close to being "borderline racist"


I do see it your way but to make reference in a negative way of a non-English rider is borderline racist.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I do see it your way but to make reference in a negative way of a non-English rider is borderline racist.


No, actually it's not. Assuming something is racist, borderline racist, or simply assuming something based on your perception of skin color.

For example, do you think the poster that we are talking about is black, white, Asian, or Latino?

Does it really matter?


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

Seems like no more Lyft guarantees in Philly and I also just noticed their driver referral went from $500 to $200.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> No, actually it's not. Assuming something is racist, borderline racist, or simply assuming something based on your perception of skin color.
> 
> For example, do you think the poster that we are talking about is black, white, Asian, or Latino?
> 
> Does it really matter?


Your very naive to think "because of the mentor session eliminates the creeps and no english speakers." is not borderline racist. The poster saying that by eliminating someone being a good thing by not speaking English is very likely referring to their foreign status. People can read through the lines. Are you really that clueless to not grasp that all together? Penalizing someone because lack of English (aka being of foreign decent) is racist.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Or penalizing someone for not being able to communicate with their passengers is a smart business move.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Your very naive to think "because of the mentor session eliminates the creeps and no english speakers." is not borderline racist. The poster saying that by eliminating someone being a good thing by not speaking English is very likely referring to their foreign status. People can read through the lines. Are you really that clueless to not grasp that all together? Penalizing someone because lack of English (aka being of foreign decent) is racist.


let me guess - you're a Bernie supporter.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Your very naive to think "because of the mentor session eliminates the creeps and no english speakers." is not borderline racist. The poster saying that by eliminating someone being a good thing by not speaking English is very likely referring to their foreign status. People can read through the lines. Are you really that clueless to not grasp that all together? Penalizing someone because lack of English (aka being of foreign decent) is racist.


Actually by declaring his comments to be borderline racist is something a racist would do right? After all, doesn't a racist look at things through the scope of race?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

djangoswango said:


> let me guess - you're a Bernie supporter.


Trump actually.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Actually by declaring his comments to be borderline racist is something a racist would do right? After all, doesn't a racist look at things through the scope of race?


Dude you're clueless. If you can't read between the lines no point in debating this with you. You know what was meant and intent of post. Stop trying to reverse this.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

So many "lyft will be dead threads"....its only a matter of time


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

14gIV said:


> So many "lyft will be dead threads"....its only a matter of time


Nah you dreaming bruh !


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Ben105 said:


> Ford is NOT part of GM.


Thank you Ben...I was waiting to see if anyone else is still functional.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyft is getting better in Detroit. Good guarantees this coming week too


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Lyft is getting better in Detroit. Good guarantees this coming week too


Well with the low rates in Detroit you can't really get worse. They hit rock bottom so only where to go is up.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

It's funny how people say it's getting better and that they offer guarantees. Doesn't that mean without the guarantee it's really not worth doing? Think long and hard how these companies have tricked you into working for them. They are training you to work even when the gaurantees and incentives are gone.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

macchiato said:


> It's funny how people say it's getting better and that they offer guarantees. Doesn't that mean without the guarantee it's really not worth doing? Think long and hard how these companies have tricked you into working for them. They are training you to work even when the gaurantees and incentives are gone.


Only if this is all you do. 
Without Lyft guarantees and Uber surge, there's no reason to hit the road. 
I hear a lot of comments about Detroit rates. Yes, they suck! WE are taken advantage of. But not any more than anyone anywhere else.

Is it true parts of LA have gas at $3.79 a gallon? Yet, LA Uber drivers cruise around for .90 cents a mile while Michigan drivers do it for .70 cents a mile at $2.45. Isn't that about the same wash? Uber gives LA drivers guarantee surge pricing, but you have to work your ass off for it.

Both companies abuse you, yes. But If I can make a guarantee $20 - $35 an hour driving one or two people an hour, I'll take it. I could find worse part time jobs to do. But full time, no way? Can't make money.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Dude you're clueless. If you can't read between the lines no point in debating this with you. You know what was meant and intent of post. Stop trying to reverse this.


Actually I do understand you. You think minorities are weaker than white people and therefor need you to defend them from what you think are "microaggressions". But you're not a racist, just other people are.. right?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Actually I do understand you. You think minorities are weaker than white people and therefor need you to defend them from what you think are "microaggressions". But you're not a racist, just other people are.. right?


The implication used in the negative as used was borderline racist. Calling that out does not make me a racists. Dude you're clueless.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Trump actually.


I can't say I'm shocked.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

djangoswango said:


> I can't say I'm shocked.


First I'm Bernie but yet you're shocked? That just means you have no idea. Maybe Trump will make Uber and Lyft great again. Lol.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Only if this is all you do.
> Without Lyft guarantees and Uber surge, there's no reason to hit the road.
> I hear a lot of comments about Detroit rates. Yes, they suck! WE are taken advantage of. But not any more than anyone anywhere else.
> 
> ...


LA Gas Is actually only $2.79.


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> First I'm Bernie but yet you're shocked? That just means you have no idea. Maybe Trump will make Uber and Lyft great again. Lol.


dude, I ****ing loathe Trump and what he has become in this country. I do enjoy trolling you daily now tho.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

djangoswango said:


> dude, I &%[email protected]!*ing loathe Trump and what he has become in this country. I do enjoy trolling you daily now tho.


Great. Happy to help you, Mr. Stalker. Make sure to give me 5 Stars.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> LA Gas Is actually only $2.79.


Gas Buddy is wrong. Still driving around for .90 cents with no surg. 
I see this Uber Girl Los Angeles on Facebook. She drives 35 trips for $300 on a Saturday. Car will be dead in 2 years doing that and unless you saved all your money, you'll be buying another and working for nothing but the car.

I wish all drivers would drive surge or guarantees only. That would solve all drivers problems. Simple. Easy. Done.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> The implication used in the negative as used was borderline racist. Calling that out does not make me a racists. Dude you're clueless.


Sure it does. When you make race an issue, you're being a racist


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Sure it does. When you make race an issue, you're being a racist


Calling someone out that their connotations was borderline racist does not make me a racist. Just like someone who doesn't understand those simple facts is not necessarily a freaking idiot.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

It does because it shows that you look at things through color of skin. Do you know what race he was? If he was Latino and said something about "Non English Speakers" would it be considered racist? Do you know what race I am?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Lyft is DOUBLING it's revenue from 2015 to 2016.


14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


According to this article, *http://www.reuters.com/article/us-lyft-ubertech-idUSKCN0XI0G2* , LYFT is not going away this year, or in 2017. It's not growing as fast as Uber, because it's using a more conservative and friendly growth strategy.

But I did become a tad upset when reading how the CEO of Lyft invited drivers to his luxury home for dinner to air their grievances, after they just took a 30% pay cut. That driver who's pay plummeted from $1500 to $1000 @ week should have been really angry. But apparently, President John Zimmer promised them other "perks" to compensate for the loss of income, because they hugged him before leaving.
ac


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Lyft is DOUBLING it's revenue from 2015 to 2016.
> 
> According to this article, *http://www.reuters.com/article/us-lyft-ubertech-idUSKCN0XI0G2* , LYFT is not going away this year, or in 2017. It's not growing as fast as Uber, because it's using a more conservative and friendly growth strategy.
> 
> ...


the headline says it all: 
*Lyft's nice-guy strategy leaves it struggling to catch Uber*


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Lyft can't even afford to pay drivers a decent wage lol Lyft is toast


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> the headline says it all:
> *Lyft's nice-guy strategy leaves it struggling to catch Uber*


The POINT IS that Lyft will not be gone in 6 months as you're predicting, 14gIV. Take your crystal ball and trade it in on a better one.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> The POINT IS that Lyft will not be gone in 6 months as you're predicting, 14gIV. Take your crystal ball and trade it in on a better one.


My prediction is still in line with reality.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

14gIV said:


> Lyft can't even afford to pay drivers a decent wage lol Lyft is toast


As if Uber does.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> It does because it shows that you look at things through color of skin. Do you know what race he was? If he was Latino and said something about "Non English Speakers" would it be considered racist? Do you know what race I am?


Your response is so outta whack. I never said or suggested skin color. I said complaining about the drivers with the lack of English speaking was borderline racist. So it don't matter what race the person is based on the context of that post. That post was borderline racist.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Really? Then why are you offended? Are you saying that I'm borderline racist against white people when I say people in France, Germany, and Russia don't speak English? The reason you're getting offended is because you know the fact that you even compare it to being racist is because you yourself look at minorities as a weaker group of people and you justify your racism by acting like you are defending minorities when reality is, you look down at minorities as weaker.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Uber = Walmart
Lyft = Target

Lyft is probably a wholly owned secret subsidiary of Uber.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Really? Then why are you offended? Are you saying that I'm borderline racist against white people when I say people in France, Germany, and Russia don't speak English? The reason you're getting offended is because you know the fact that you even compare it to being racist is because you yourself look at minorities as a weaker group of people and you justify your racism by acting like you are defending minorities when reality is, you look down at minorities as weaker.


I'm not offended I just think your responses lack any degree of intellect.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

I think Uber sycophants need a name like... "Uberdoobers"


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

There's a massive Lyft ad campaign in NYC. They're clearly spending an enormous amount on it. For passengers, not drivers.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I'm not offended I just think your responses lack any degree of intellect.


Lacking intelligence? Coming from a guy who thinks ones ability to speak English is dependent on their race.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

14gIV said:


> My prediction is still in line with reality.


Actually I do think uber drivers would benefit if lyft was gone. Then maybe uber would raise the rates again.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Lacking intelligence? Coming from a guy who thinks ones ability to speak English is dependent on their race.


Wrong again. But saying someone's lack of English or broken English makes them a bad person is borderline racist. You have brought nothing to the table so I'm done talking to you about it. You answer questions with questions instead of taking how the post was used. Any person with brain cells know the intent of post was to speak negatively against a foreigner, therefore borderline racist.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/lyfts-plan-self-driving-cars-uber-world-domination

lyft has partnered up with didi in china. i don't think lyft is going to go down that easy.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

That must be one expensive hug.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

I


MattyMikey said:


> Wrong again. But saying someone's lack of English or broken English makes them a bad person is borderline racist. You have brought nothing to the table so I'm done talking to you about it. You answer questions with questions instead of taking how the post was used. Any person with brain cells know the intent of post was to speak negatively against a foreigner, therefore borderline racist.


 I still don't get it. Are you saying white people understand English better than minorities so therefore making a comment about somebody who can't speak English is racist? I don't understand your correlation between the ability to speak English and a persons race. Why are you being racist?


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Actually I do think uber drivers would benefit if lyft was gone. Then maybe uber would raise the rates again.


Nopr, uber will just celebrate with rate cuts


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Actually I do think uber drivers would benefit if lyft was gone. Then maybe uber would raise the rates again.


That makes sense, since there'd be no significant "rideshare" competition. Uber could come in 15%-20% less than Cabs/Taxi fares, which would still give drivers a hefty pay raise, and also generate more $$$ for Uber.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> I
> 
> I still don't get it. Are you saying white people understand English better than minorities so therefore making a comment about somebody who can't speak English is racist? I don't understand your correlation between the ability to speak English and a persons race. Why are you being racist?


Yeah that's the problem you don't "get it" and I'm tired of trying to get you to use your brain. Not my job if you can't figure it out. But I'm giving up on you. There's no hope.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Yeah that's the problem you don't "get it" and I'm tired of trying to get you to use your brain. Not my job if you can't figure it out. But I'm giving up on you. There's no hope.


You're right, I don't get it. I don't think minorities are too stupid to learn English, I don't believe white people learn English easier, and I don't believe minorities are too stupid to use their photo ID when they vote.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> That makes sense, since there'd be no significant "rideshare" competition. Uber could come in 15%-20% less than Cabs/Taxi fares, which would still give drivers a hefty pay raise, and also generate more $$$ for Uber.


Uber cuts rates everywhere. If there's competition, they cut rates, if their is no competition, they slash rates. Why does anybody believe Uber will raise rates when the only time they are raising rates is when they are putting driverless cars on the road.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> You're right, I don't get it. I don't think minorities are too stupid to learn English, I don't believe white people learn English easier, and I don't believe minorities are too stupid to use their photo ID when they vote.


Apparently you don't get it. I don't believe minorities are stupid period.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Apparently you don't get it. I don't believe minorities are stupid period.


So you spent all this time arguing that "borderline racism" is about ones ability to speak English, but you don't think minorities are stupid? Then you must think White people are too stupid to learn the language that is spoken by a lot of white people.. Which race did you mean is too stupid to learn English?


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> So you spent all this time arguing that "borderline racism" is about ones ability to speak English, but you don't think minorities are stupid? Then you must think White people are too stupid to learn the language that is spoken by a lot of white people.. Which race did you mean is too stupid to learn English?


Listen... I have been arguing that saying someone is less superior because of their lack of English was borderline racism. People making rude comments because of their lack of English is borderline racism. Does not make one less smart or stupid because they do not fluently speak English. Many people understand it but can't speak it perfectly. We shouldn't think or treat them as less superior. You're clueless buddy. Seriously.


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

MattyMikey said:


> Listen... I have been arguing that saying someone is less superior because of their lack of English was borderline racism. People making rude comments because of their lack of English is borderline racism. Does not make one less smart or stupid because they do not fluently speak English. Many people understand it but can't speak it perfectly. We shouldn't think or treat them as less superior. You're clueless buddy. Seriously.


Oh please! This was not a racist comment.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Cocobird said:


> Uber cuts rates everywhere. If there's competition, they cut rates, if their is no competition, they slash rates. Why does anybody believe Uber will raise rates when the only time they are raising rates is when they are putting driverless cars on the road.


Then Uber's fare strategists aren't too bright. All companies raise fares, prices, rates, premiums, etc.. when they have a monopoly. In Lyft and Uber's case, they're both quite a bit less expensive than a taxi. I can't fathom why both of them are raising the fare in certain markets. Maybe they prefer to take the easy/lazy route by squeezing more from the drivers.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Their end game is to replace drivers with driverless cars so it really doesn't matter they piss off drivers. They only need to keep the business afloat until driverless cars are a reality.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

macchiato said:


> Their end game is to replace drivers with driverless cars so it really doesn't matter they piss off drivers. They only need to keep the business afloat until driverless cars are a reality.


Wouldn't "driverless" cars be more prone to car-jacking? Two Lyft passengers in the back seat at a stoplight. Thug opens front door, gets in, and drives them to wherever... or simply robs them before the light turns green.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


Search feature missing on this forumor something?

Ive seen posts saying the same dated 2014 and earlier


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> Wouldn't "driverless" cars be more prone to car-jacking? Two Lyft passengers in the back seat at a stoplight. Thug opens front door, gets in, and drives them to wherever... or simply robs them before the light turns green.


I'm sure they have people working on it. Plus they can track the car.

I want to see driverless cars pickup drunk pax at 2 in weho (West Hollywood). I'll bring the popcorn.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> Listen... I have been arguing that saying someone is less superior because of their lack of English was borderline racism. People making rude comments because of their lack of English is borderline racism. Does not make one less smart or stupid because they do not fluently speak English. Many people understand it but can't speak it perfectly. We shouldn't think or treat them as less superior. You're clueless buddy. Seriously.


I get it, saying that a driver who can't speak English is not going to be as good of a driver as somebody who can in a country where English is the majority language is racist in your world.

I'm about to get medieval racist then with my next statement... "People who can't do math should not be accountants"


----------



## FocusSTdriver (Jun 15, 2016)

Uber driver are all Lyft background check rejects. Lyft pays more as I've been driving for both but now only with Lyft.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

FocusSTdriver said:


> Uber driver are all Lyft background check rejects. Lyft pays more as I've been driving for both but now only with Lyft.


I believe they use the same background check company. Try again.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

MattyMikey said:


> I believe they use the same background check company. Try again.


It may be the same vendor, but they seem to have different tolerances. I've been at mentoring events where current uber drivers come in and ask why their Lyft application was rejected. A staff member looks at their application and their background or driving history is ridiculous.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> It may be the same vendor, but they seem to have different tolerances. I've been at mentoring events where current uber drivers come in and ask why their Lyft application was rejected. A staff member looks at their application and their background or driving history is ridiculous.


They may have different variants I agree but I know not all Uber drivers are Lyft rejects. That's ridiculous and not even 1/2 true. Most drivers I know are dual drivers that keep both on to optimize demand or incentives.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh definitely. I wasn't trying to reinforce that statement. Just wanted to clarify the same vendor doesn't equal same results.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber uses Checkr. Lyft uses Sterling. There would probably be more Uber drivers not qualified for Lyft than the other way around. No one at Uber inspects a vehicle for signs of damage, cleanliness, odor, and general creepiness of the driver. Lyft does all that with a human interaction mentor. It's a great plan, and it's one that really can show riders that their driver has been vetted - even if just a wee bit more - than the average Uber driver.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

JimS said:


> Uber uses Checkr. Lyft uses Sterling. There would probably be more Uber drivers not qualified for Lyft than the other way around. No one at Uber inspects a vehicle for signs of damage, cleanliness, odor, and general creepiness of the driver. Lyft does all that with a human interaction mentor. It's a great plan, and it's one that really can show riders that their driver has been vetted - even if just a wee bit more - than the average Uber driver.


There is many municipalities that require inspections by city approved facilities - like Seattle, for example. They have many requirements. So the Lyft would not have an advantage over Uber in Seattle as far as vehicle quality.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a valid point for vehicle road-worthiness. But they don't care about cleanliness, odors, or the person driving it. In Savannah, most Uber drivers get their cars inspected so we can pick up in South Carolina.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

14Giv post. A known tip-hater and Uber troll. 

LOL.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

14gIV said:


> you can *ETCH THIS POST IN STONE*
> 
> Uber will squash lyft like da pesky lil cockroach it is
> 
> RIP lyft


*July 31, 2016*

LYFT announced last week that it launched in *Grand Rapids,* Michigan. The company will soon be opening up for business in *Portland*, Oregon. I'm preparing a big plate of CROW for you to eat on Thanksgiving, 14gIV. Your "Etched in Stone" guarantee that Lyft will go out of business by then, is not going to come true.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DIDI will buy Lyft and give Uber a taste.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> DIDI will buy Lyft and give Uber a taste.


In that case, 14gIV will be right...and I'll have to apologize for doubting him. (gulp!)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> In that case, 14gIV will be right...and I'll have to apologize for doubting him. (gulp!)


The Drivers need to get together and buy Lyft,along with Taxi companies.

Whats the valuation anyway ?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I think it's about 10% of Uber's - so a mere $5-6 Bil... Pocket change for progress!

But if I put in a billion, I want the fuzzy mustaches back.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> In that case, 14gIV will be right...and I'll have to apologize for doubting him. (gulp!)


i will be right its comming


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> DIDI will buy Lyft and give Uber a taste.


Much better Didi purchased Uber operations in China as of today


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

My prediction is right on course..have a looksy at this:

August 1, 2016

http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-lyft-finances-show-big-losses-2016-8

"In 2015, Lyft posted an operating loss of $360 million revenue of about $200 million, a person familiar with the company's financial statements told the Journal. While Lyft expects to double revenue this year - up to around $450 million - it expects to post an operating loss of more than $200 million, the person told the Journal."


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

So revenue is up and losses are down.... I don't understand you, man.


----------

